# [SOLVED]Dźwięki w KDE

## matt1366613

Witam.

Mam problem z dźwiękami KDE. Nie słychać żadnych powiadomień systemowych typu dźwięk logowania. Należy dodać, że z innymi dźwiękami (Kaffeine, Skype) nie ma problemu. Myślę więc, że karta dźwiękowa jest dobrze skonfigurowana. Czy w KDE dźwięki są jakoś domyślnie wyłączone, czy może mam coś  ściszone?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.Last edited by matt1366613 on Tue Feb 10, 2009 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Flage arts masz wlaczona?

----------

## ryba84

Albo jeśli nie chcesz korzystać z arts to ustaw sobie jakiś odtwarzacz dźwięku w centrum sterowania. Ja mam np. mplayer   :Very Happy: 

----------

## matt1366613

Flaga arts załatwiła sprawę. Wielkie dzięki.

----------

